# WORLD STRONGEST MAN TV SCHEDULE 2014



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Channel 5:-

Mon 22 Dec at 18:55 - Britains Strongest man

Tue 23 Dec at 17:55 - Europes Strongest Man

Sat 27 Dec at 18:35 : Finals Heat 1 featuring Terry Hollands

Sun 28 Dec at 19:00 : Finals Heat 2 featuring Ben Kelsey

Mon 29 Dec at 20:00 : Finals Heat 3 featuring Eddie Hall

Tue 30 Dec at 20:00 : Finals Heat 4 featuring Laurence Shahlaei Mark Felix

Wed 31 Dec at 20:00 : Finals Heat 5 featuring Graham Hicks

1st Jan at 20:30 - The final.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

YES!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice one! Will be watching all of them with various meals/snacks to chew. Lemonade to guzzle whilst shouting at the tele


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> Channel 5:-
> 
> Mon 22 Dec at 18:55 - Britains Strongest man
> 
> ...


good call mate,dont forget the tv showing of the over 40's world strongman championship on channel 5 @ 7pm and the tv showing of worlds ultimate strongest team next tuesday @ 7pm on 5


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> Channel 5:-
> 
> Mon 22 Dec at 18:55 - Britains Strongest man
> 
> ...


Good effort mate. Will be watching.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Quality, can't wait


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No one will beat zavizckas

The guy is a monster


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Nice one! Will be watching all of them with various meals/snacks to chew. Lemonade to guzzle whilst shouting at the tele


"up the dose you weak little ******!!!!!" :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> No one will beat zavizckas
> 
> The guy is a monster


Yea they will he is strong but his era has ended unfortunately, its now in the hands of The Thor!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Lets see what injuries Terry Hollands ends up with this year...

Should probably call it a day in all honesty.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

bigchickenlover said:


> Yea they will he is strong but his era has ended unfortunately, its now in the hands of The Thor!


Whos that???


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

So who is your favorite???

Any bets???


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> Lets see what injuries Terry Hollands ends up with this year...
> 
> Should probably call it a day in all honesty.


he didnt compete this year as he was busy opening his gym


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Frandeman said:


> So who is your favorite???
> 
> Any bets???


i know who won but my favourite/s are eddie hall and thor .


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Whos that???


Srs?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> i know who won but my favourite/s are eddie hall and thor .


Yep its the start of Thor im predicting that's if Shaw turns up like 2 years ago, but looking at him recently hes deff in with the chance again!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

bigchickenlover said:


> Srs?


No one comes to mind sorry

And i watch it every year


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> No one comes to mind sorry
> 
> And i watch it every year


Il give you a clue Thor B... maybe google?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Yep its the start of Thor im predicting that's if Shaw turns up like 2 years ago, but looking at him recently hes deff in with the chance again!!


thor is looking powerful but he`s not as statically strong as eddie but then eddie isnt as mobile as thor , reckon these two will have some epic battles for the next few years .


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Hafþór Júlíus "Thor" Björnsson


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Frandeman said:


> No one comes to mind sorry
> 
> And i watch it every year


Hafþór Júlíus Björnsson https://www.facebook.com/pages/Haf%C3%BE%C3%B3r-J%C3%BAl%C3%ADus-Bj%C3%B6rnsson-Hafthor-Julius-Bjornsson/132803286824288?fref=ts


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

bigchickenlover said:


> Il give you a clue Thor B... maybe google?


Thanks..just seen it...he is recent thats why

Savickas still the man

How many times that thor won??? None

Savickas 4 if i remenber


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Frandeman said:


> Thanks..just seen it...he is recent thats why
> 
> Savickas still the man
> 
> ...


thor has been around a few years now and had podium finishes , at 7ft tall you cant miss him .


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Eddie is an animal and hes definitely improved his mobility, look at how he beat Laurence in the loading medley. I still think Z and Shaw have a few more years yet you can never write of Big Z.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> thor has been around a few years now and had podium finishes , at 7ft tall you cant miss him .


Last 3 years podiums.... Didnt came to mind...is early n d morning lol

Always ends behind savickas thou

I miss mariusz pudzianowski

Hes after win interviews were funny


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Eddie is an animal and hes definitely improved his mobility, look at how he beat Laurence in the loading medley. I still think Z and Shaw have a few more years yet you can never write of Big Z.


i agree , z and shaw are going nowhere anytime soon , eddie will get the log and deadlift record next year , just watched his 206kg strict log press :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Frandeman said:


> Last 3 years podiums.... Didnt came to mind...is early n d morning lol
> 
> Always ends behind savickas thou
> 
> ...


he was 3rd the last 2 years and 2nd this year :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

subbed, but just so I can come back later and programme the TV to record, just in case I have to be doing family stuff over Xmas


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Can't wait!


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm looking forward to mike burkes performance, an oldie but mighty strong


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

aint nothing like strongman on telly to give you motivation.

usually end up getting my hand gripper out and bust some reps during the adverts.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Good new for the Channel 5 schedule but British Eurosport 1 and 2 (on Sky) have done us proud throughout the year with pretty much every leg of the Strongman Champions League (SCL) and Giants Live. Really professional programmes from the world tours with Colin Bryce doing an excellent and informed commentary. Finals in Kuala Lumpa, Malaysia are just about to be shown over next week or so. Definitely worth getting Radio Times each week to keep on top of the scheduling as they end up on at all sorts of strange hours.

And unlike Channel 5, the events Eurosport show are relatively recent. I think the WSM final coming up on Ch5 took place back in March sometime...


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> Good new for the Channel 5 schedule but British Eurosport 1 and 2 (on Sky) have done us proud throughout the year with pretty much every leg of the Strongman Champions League (SCL) and Giants Live. Really professional programmes from the world tours with Colin Bryce doing an excellent and informed commentary. Finals in Kuala Lumpa, Malaysia are just about to be shown over next week or so. Definitely worth getting Radio Times each week to keep on top of the scheduling as they end up on at all sorts of strange hours.
> 
> And unlike Channel 5, the events Eurosport show are relatively recent. I think the WSM final coming up on Ch5 took place back in March sometime...


Totally agree... Been really impressed with the amount of strongman shown on sky/eurosport this year. One thing that has been ****ing me off though is when they split the event into 2 shows. Even though I was there, I really wanted to see giants Leeds. Been waiting over a month for the second part.

Watched Kuala Lumpur last night, now got to wait 2 weeks to see the second part of it.

Apart from that, been plenty on this year. Looking forward to WSM


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Totally agree... Been really impressed with the amount of strongman shown on sky/eurosport this year. One thing that has been ****ing me off though is when they split the event into 2 shows. Even though I was there, I really wanted to see giants Leeds. Been waiting over a month for the second part.
> 
> Watched Kuala Lumpur last night, now got to wait 2 weeks to see the second part of it.
> 
> Apart from that, been plenty on this year. Looking forward to WSM


Yes the Leeds one has been a bit of a cock up for them I think - brilliant deadlift comp in the first half though! Hopefully it crops up as full show or the second part gets shown soon. Sometimes they split a show even though its on at the same time! Couple of times I've got caught out by only recording one half! I think they have one from Sweden next week and the final part of the final is on Boxing day. If only bodybuilding could get this sort of coverage too!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> Channel 5:-
> 
> Mon 22 Dec at 18:55 - Britains Strongest man
> 
> ...


from giants live ....

Channel FIVE broadcast times

Saturday 20th December

11.45 Giant's Live - Melbourne

The first stop of the Giant's Live tour stops in Melbourne, Australia. Rob Frampton, the 'South of England's Strongest Man' takes on a host of super-sized men including the aptly named colossus 'Thor' Bjornsson from Iceland. Events include the Car Walk and a world record attempt in the Deadlift.

Sunday 21st December

10.30 Giant's Live - Norway

Giant's Live takes us to the mountains of Norway and the World's Strongest Viking title is up for grabs. Terry Hollands of England is invited as a guest to help honour the event which takes place in Fefor in the Norwegian Mountains. This was the last training ground of British explorer Captain Scott before his ill-fated expedition to the Antarctic. It is in the snow and ice that our strong men have to brave events such as the Sword Hold, Log Lift and the Sledge Drag.

Monday 22nd December

09.55 Giant's Live - Budapest

We head to Budapest, Hungary where the British strongman duo of Eddie Hall, a mechanic from Stoke, and Graham Hicks, an aerospace engineer from Morecambe, take on a host of strongmen from around the globe on events such as the torturous sounding Iron Cross.

Tuesday 23rd December

18.55 Giant's Live - Doncaster

This event carries the prestigious title of 'Britain's Strongest Man'. Reigning Champion Laurence Shahlaei has to hold off a challenge to his British title over a number of extreme events including an old favourite the Conan's Circle.

09.40 Giant's Live - Doncaster REPEAT

Wednesday 24th December

17.55 Giant's Live - Leeds

The ultimate trial of strength on this tour is perhaps in Leeds, in front of 8,000 excited fans. This is the clash for the title of 'Europe's Strongest Man'. This contest finishes off the captivating strength series 'Giants Live' with more real life giants than ever before. The likes of Britain's Eddie Hall and the near seven-foot enormity that is 'Thor' from Iceland, all meet in this European show of strength.

Leeds is repeated on Saturday 27th December at 0930

Saturday 27th December

18.35 World's Strongest Man - Heat One

The 2014 edition of World's Strongest Man heads back to where it all started in 1977, to the 'Golden State' of California. The top two from each of the five heats are guaranteed a place in the final, along with two of the best third place finishers. Heat one features the ever popular Brit Terry Hollands, on his quest for a record breaking 9th finals appearance. The man from Kent will be battling against five others including America's Mike Burke and Australia's Warrick Brant. Classic tests of strength are on display including the Vehicle Pull and the Atlas Stones.

Repeated on: 09.20 Sunday 28th December & 03.10 Monday 29th December

Sunday 28th December

19.00 World's Strongest Man - Heat Two

Heat two of World's Strongest Man features Britain's Ben Kelsey and a World class field of strongmen that includes the formidable Icelander Hafthor Bjornsson. Facing our six giants under the Californian sun are all the usual events including Fingal's Fingers and the classic Atlas Stones.

Repeated on: 10.00 Monday 29th December & 03.10 Tuesday 30th December

Monday 29th December

20.00 World's Strongest Man - Heat Three

The World's Strongest Man returns to California for the ultimate competition in Strength Athletics. Brit Eddie Hall appears in Heat three, as he attempts to qualify for his first final. In his way are five other titans who entertain the crowds at venues across Los Angeles, including the famous Paramount Studios. Six immense events stand between Eddie and the final, such as the classic Squat Lift and the Atlas Stones.

Repeated on: 09.35 Tuesday 30th December & 03.10 Wednesday 31st December

Tuesday 30th December

20.00 World's Strongest Man - Heat Four

Heat four of The World's Strongest Man from California features two British giants in the form of Mark Felix and Laurence Shahlaei. Both are in the hunt for the two automatic final qualifying spots on offer, and standing in their way are such classic events as the Loading Race, Vehicle Pull and Atlas Stones - not to mention the man who many consider to be the strongest in history, three-time Champion Zydrunas Savickas.

Repeated on: 10.10 Wednesday 31st December & 03.10 1st January

Wednesday 31st December - New Year's Eve

20.00 World's Strongest Man - Heat Five

It's the final heat in this year's World's Strongest Man taking place in California, and Britain's Graham Hicks will have his work cut out as he competes in a field that includes the reigning Champion looking to impress on home soil, Brian Shaw. Six athletes lock horns in classic events including the Car Walk and the iconic Atlas Stones to determine the last two automatic spots for the prestigious World's Strongest Man Final.

Repeated on: 10.00 1st January & 03.10 2nd January

Thursday 1st January - New Year's Day

20.30 World's Strongest Man - The Final

This edition of the greatest strongman show on earth concludes under the Los Angeles skyline, but who will take home the ultimate prize in Strength Athletics? All 12 qualifiers have fought hard to get this far and our titans take on such classic events as the Vehicle Pull, Keg Toss and the ever iconic Atlas Stones in order to try and achieve their ambition of becoming The World's Strongest Man.

Repeated on: 10.10 2nd January, 03.10 3rd January


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

My money is on Eddie but no doubt Big Z will take the title


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

cheers mr strong,just set reminders on them


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Giant's Live - Melbourne

Australia - Fitexpo, Melbourne - Qualifier | World's Strongest Man 2014 | Channel 5

Giant's Live - Norway

Norway - 'The Iceman' - Qualifier | World's Strongest Man 2014 | Channel 5

incase some like me forgot


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Cheers for the heads up ! :thumb:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> i agree , z and shaw are going nowhere anytime soon , eddie will get the log and deadlift record next year , just watched his 206kg strict log press :lol:


I watched that, was unreal, I noticed he didn't do it from the floor though, you reckon he could?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I watched that, was unreal, I noticed he didn't do it from the floor though, you reckon he could?


He posted a video doing 207kg from floor strict press the other day , reckons that's 90% 1rm aswell


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> He posted a video doing 207kg from floor strict press the other day , reckons that's 90% 1rm aswell


The bloke is a beast, only young as well.

The likes of him and Hafpor are definitely bringing a bit of character back into the events, like back in the days of Sigmarsson etc.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Smitch said:


> The bloke is a beast, only young as well.
> 
> The likes of him and Hafpor are definitely bringing a bit of character back into the events, like back in the days of Sigmarsson etc.


Yeah it's certainly a lot more watchable compared to recent years


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

69ca43b5386146767219e561d80b8086


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

eddie is a great strongman but i feel the was he acts/behaves sometimes lets him down

just little things like when he uses his smelling salts he just chucks the bottle over his shoulder...............is there any need for that? did you see when he was interviewed about deadlifting? he says it easy and he doesnt need a 'girly' suit (deadlift suit)............he also said in 1 interview it was like lifting feathers................really?

i just think silly things like that let him down,i enjoy watching him lift but cringe at some of the things he says and the way he acts


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

and does anybody know why he has the exact same scar as king leonidas from 300? ? ? please tell me he hasnt done it on purpose to look like him


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

big shrek said:


> and does anybody know why he has the exact same scar as king leonidas from 300? ? ? please tell me he hasnt done it on purpose to look like him


Hey shrek, long time no see, I have not seen you on these forums before mate!

Still got the calibra? Its Carl BTW off cc.com


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

cas said:


> Hey shrek, long time no see, I have not seen you on these forums before mate!
> 
> Still got the calibra? Its Carl BTW off cc.com


freaking hells bells,long time no see..........

hows things? still training hard?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

big shrek said:


> freaking hells bells,long time no see..........
> 
> hows things? still training hard?


Yeah man, training too hard...all my bones are falling to bits lol nice to see you fella


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

cas said:


> Yeah man, training too hard...all my bones are falling to bits lol nice to see you fella


yeah and you buddy,what ya driving these days? you still see chops? i owe him an apology


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

big shrek said:


> yeah and you buddy,what ya driving these days? you still see chops? i owe him an apology


Driving a fecking scenic mate lol...yes have him as a friend on Facebook....he has got pretty big now too


----------



## Chopster (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey guy's, just registered but not allowing me to send a PM


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

big shrek said:


> yeah and you buddy,what ya driving these days? you still see chops? i owe him an apology





Chopster said:


> Hey guy's, just registered but not allowing me to send a PM


There you go shrek


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Chopster said:


> Hey guy's, just registered but not allowing me to send a PM


think you have to have a few postings before you can pm - stops trolls


----------



## Chopster (Dec 22, 2014)

Rykard said:


> think you have to have a few postings before you can pm - stops trolls


Cheers thought as much

Hey Carl, this is the first time I've been on a forum in some time lol


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Why the hell is this comp always shown so far behind!? Don't get me wrong, I always watch it with the Mrs and eldest lad, but it's just daft. In about 12 weeks the 2015 comp is being held. No other sporting event is ever broadcast this way, so why with WSM?

I'm really looking forward to the 2008 Beijing Olympic sprint finals that are being screened just afterwards... :whistling:


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Why the hell is this comp always shown so far behind!? Don't get me wrong, I always watch it with the Mrs and eldest lad, but it's just daft. In about 12 weeks the 2015 comp is being held. No other sporting event is ever broadcast this way, so why with WSM?
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the 2008 Beijing Olympic sprint finals that are being screened just afterwards... :whistling:


Someone had the daft idea of moving the 2014 WSM, about 6 months earlyer than its normally held. So the one that's been shown now is almost a year old lol. Because of that, wsm ended up being 3 days after the British finals so I think our lads might of been a bit ****ed lol

I think they save it for Christmas because it's just not that popular compared to other sports. Look at the crowd who were spectating at last year's finals, must of been around 50.

They need to always hold the final over hear, must of been a good few thousand at giants in Leeds


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Chopster said:


> Hey guy's, just registered but not allowing me to send a PM


hey chopster hows it hanging? when you can pm drop us one mate


----------



## Chopster (Dec 22, 2014)

big shrek said:


> hey chopster hows it hanging? when you can pm drop us one mate


Hey big man, not too bad mate how about you? I think I need to make some posts before I can PM lol


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Chopster said:


> Hey big man, not too bad mate how about you? I think I need to make some posts before I can PM lol


you better get posting then mate lol

yeah all's good matey cheers,congrats on the strongman stuff mate,i hear your doing well


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> he didnt compete this year as he was busy opening his gym


His gym is around the corner from my house, but his opening times don't make it viable to sign up otherwise I would


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

r33-tom said:


> His gym is around the corner from my house, but his opening times don't make it viable to sign up otherwise I would


yeah he only opens about 6 hours a day lol

i lived in rochester for a while when i worked on the gas plant in grain


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> yeah he only opens about 6 hours a day lol
> 
> i lived in rochester for a while when i worked on the gas plant in grain


Should really let someone else run it so it can be open for longer. Would sign up then.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

r33-tom said:


> Should really let someone else run it so it can be open for longer. Would sign up then.


where do you train ?


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> where do you train ?


Roko in Gillingham


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Just watching now. Balls deep on that Caroline Pearce bird


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thor was suuuuper impressive !!!


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Marcus2014 said:


> Thor was suuuuper impressive !!!


Yeah proper dominant. Shame about Eddie Hall letting go of the bar on the deadlift


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Andrewgenic said:


> Yeah proper dominant.  Shame about Eddie Hall letting go of the bar on the deadlift


Yea that dead lift session was amazing and tbf Magnusson has always been a strict ****er . Would have been even better if Brian Shaw didn't pussy out lol


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Marcus2014 said:


> Yea that dead lift session was amazing and tbf Magnusson has always been a strict ****er . Would have been even better if Brian Shaw didn't pussy out lol


Yeah its a long way to come to b1tch out.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Thought the deadlift was the best part of it, probably because so many got injured before the strongman event.

If you watch back shahlaei's deadlift, you can see his lat snap, pretty grim that.


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

r33-tom said:


> Roko in Gillingham


Medway has such rubbish gyms


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Thought the deadlift was the best part of it, probably because so many got injured before the strongman event.
> 
> If you watch back shahlaei's deadlift, you can see his lat snap, pretty grim that.


I seen that it looks gruesome lol


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> I seen that it looks gruesome lol


I like how he's just stood there getting interviewed afterwards, saying yeah my lat has completely snapped. Acting all normal, like it was nothing lol


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Was funny when that blonde bird was trying to get a comment out of Benni after he had just broken the deadlift record


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> I like how he's just stood there getting interviewed afterwards, saying yeah my lat has completely snapped. Acting all normal, like it was nothing lol


Lol wonder what that looked like a few days later


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

That lat snap was horrible .... had to rewind it and watch it a few times 

Gutted for eddie hall though (even though I'd seen the video back when it happened) would have been great to see if benni or eddie had more than 461kg in them


----------



## Chopster (Dec 22, 2014)

big shrek said:


> you better get posting then mate lol
> 
> yeah all's good matey cheers,congrats on the strongman stuff mate,i hear your doing well


Glad to hear it mate, yeah slowly but surely improving mate, came second at Yorkshires Masters

Strongest Man opens last month


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

On now C5, Eddie Hall


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Hollands - 5th

Eddie - Joint 6th

Shahlaei - 10th


----------



## gettingthere88 (Oct 22, 2014)

eddie hall will be in top 3 next time for sure


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

The level of the competition is unreal

Awesome watch! Well done big Z! Eddies squating superb!


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thor was unbelievable he will deffinatly win soon !!


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Just shows what one bad event can do in the finals, Thor won 3 events and came 2nd in two, the only other event he came 7th in, the squat lost him the title.

Definitely the best finals I've seen, can't wait for next year


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs 8yr old lad was cheering Thor on lol. Thought Eddie would of done a bit better tbh.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Thor is a definate future WSM.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DC1 said:


> Thor is a definate future WSM.


Agreed. I thought he was gonna do it.


----------



## gettingthere88 (Oct 22, 2014)

eddie hall will do better than thor in the next comp....the event is prerecorded and for anyone who follows strongman you will see how much eddie has came on since then..


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Agreed. I thought he was gonna do it.


I knew who had won months ago as its always held well before being shown on TV.

Still a good watch though. Was super close.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Mrs 8yr old lad was cheering Thor on lol. Thought Eddie would of done a bit better tbh.


It was only Eddies first finals and made some big mistakes, it's all experience for him.

You know what though, looking back I think Thor was Robbed.. @Stephen9069 you may know this mate, but in the keg toss I was under the impression the kegs HAD to go over the top in order? If so, shouldn't big Z of either been disqualified or at least have to throw one over again? He missed one and threw over the next before realising and then threw over the one that missed. As they have to go over in order, he shouldn't of been allowed to do what he did should he?

I've not done the toss yet, so I'm not sure if I'm wrong or not lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> It was only Eddies first finals and made some big mistakes, it's all experience for him.
> 
> You know what though, looking back I think Thor was Robbed.. @Stephen9069 you may know this mate, but in the keg toss I was under the impression the kegs HAD to go over the top in order? If so, shouldn't big Z of either been disqualified or at least have to throw one over again? He missed one and threw over the next before realising and then threw over the one that missed. As they have to go over in order, he shouldn't of been allowed to do what he did should he?
> 
> I've not done the toss yet, so I'm not sure if I'm wrong or not lol


Im not entirely sure mate but because of the speed he was going he was already throwing the next keg before the failed one hit the ground thats certainly a difficult call to make.

I could see Thor getting it next year and see Eddy push into the top 5.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> Im not entirely sure mate but because of the speed he was going he was already throwing the next keg before the failed one hit the ground thats certainly a difficult call to make.
> 
> I could see Thor getting it next year and see Eddy push into the top 5.


Yeah man, either way it's done now. Just wasn't sure if he should of been made to throw one over again.

Thing is with Eddie, it's been almost 12 months since then and he's improved massively since. Just read on his Facebook to that he's quit his job and is now a full time strongman, I think now is when we are going to see Eddie hitting a new level


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Yeah man, either way it's done now. Just wasn't sure if he should of been made to throw one over again.
> 
> Thing is with Eddie, it's been almost 12 months since then and he's improved massively since. Just read on his Facebook to that he's quit his job and is now a full time strongman, I think now is when we are going to see Eddie hitting a new level


Yeah hes said before that hes going to go full time for the next 2-3 years if he hasnt won it in that time frame he'll go back to work.

I agree he has improved so much since then its going to be crazy to see what he does this year, i think its only 12 weeks away aswell.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> Yeah hes said before that hes going to go full time for the next 2-3 years if he hasnt won it in that time frame he'll go back to work.
> 
> I agree he has improved so much since then its going to be crazy to see what he does this year, i think its only 12 weeks away aswell.


Really, March again? Thought they were moving it back to September time.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Really, March again? Thought they were moving it back to September time.


I think its march or april time but im not sure i know the Giants Live British Open is on the 14th of Feb


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Want's the prize money in WSM?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Armitage Shanks said:


> Want's the prize money in WSM?


Think it's $40k

The Arnolds is higher paid though


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Think it's $40k
> 
> The Arnolds is higher paid though


I'd recon appearance fees and endorsements would top it up nicely.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Looking up info on Pudz and saw that he was disqualified for one year for testing positive for a banned substance? I'd of thought it was chemical warfare ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MrM said:


> Looking up info on Pudz and saw that he was disqualified for one year for testing positive for a banned substance? I'd of thought it was chemical warfare ...


coke


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

I was disappointed with Robert obersts performance.how did mike burke get on?

A few names to keep an eye on in the next few years....

Adam bishop

Graham hicks

Ben kelsey

Sean ohagan

In my opinion eddie needs to drop a little weight and improve his mobility


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

MrM said:


> Looking up info on Pudz and saw that he was disqualified for one year for testing positive for a banned substance? I'd of thought it was chemical warfare ...


They don't test for PED's/steroids, they only test for recreational drugs. He got banned because they found traces of cocaine in his system


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thor has got to be the winner at the next one, he was clearly the strongest guy there and definitely knows how to work up the crowd.

And he is still young, will be getting better and better.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Adz said:


> Thor has got to be the winner at the next one, he was clearly the strongest guy there and definitely knows how to work up the crowd.
> 
> And he is still young, will be getting better and better.


He was my favourite to win!

Met him last year and he is a beast of epic proportions when face to face.....


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

I've just watched the final, was a really really good watch.

But what on earth was eddie thinking by trying to carry that tyre by climbing inside it.............


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

big shrek said:


> I've just watched the final, was a really really good watch.
> 
> But what on earth was eddie thinking by trying to carry that tyre by climbing inside it.............


It made me angry seeing him carry it like that, what a boob lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big shrek said:


> I've just watched the final, was a really really good watch.
> 
> But what on earth was eddie thinking by trying to carry that tyre by climbing inside it.............


it was a trick that dean slater did at englands and only dean finished the event .

if you dont know the events then you cant train for every event just incase .


----------

